# Ich bekomme diesen Dirty Style nicht hin.



## Ronin Blade (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


wie gesagt ich bekomme diesen Stil nicht hin. Bis zu den Werkzeugspitzen komme ich ja noch aber dann hört es auf.Wenn ich eine Spitze verwende und auf das Bild lege,habe ich das nicht nur einmal sondern es verteilten sich die Bruches über das ganze Bild,auch wenn ich die Maustaste nur kurz antippe.Ich wollte es so machen wie in diesem Thread   http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5395&highlight=Dirty..... Aber bei mir ist gleich das ganze Bild weg.Vollkommen mit Brushes abgedeckt.
An was könnte das liegen was mache ich Falsch?


Danke im Vorraus.

 mfg Samurai


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2004)

Hm, vielleicht ein wenig trivial, aber wie groß ist deine Werkzeugspitze beim Pinsel eingestellt ?


----------



## Ronin Blade (11. Januar 2004)

Also die Größe habe ich immer so gelassen wie sie vor eingestellt war. Ich habe jetzt mal probiert sie kleiner zu machen,trotzdem verbreiteten sich die Brushes der Spitzen unkontrolliert auf dem Bild,und nicht wie ich es möchte.Also wenn ich zb.oben links anfangen will,malt es bis zur Mitte das Bildes und "versaut"mir das Bild. "Es läst sich einfach schlecht erklären was passiert,hoffe aber das jemand was damit anfangen kann."


Cu Samurai


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Januar 2004)

Hi  Ronin Blade,

you have to uncheck these boxes...


----------



## Ronin Blade (15. Januar 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten,


Die Einstellungen sehen genau so aus wie auf dem Bild. Ich sollte noch sagen das ich die Kunstprotokoll Pinsel meinte,die das Bild voll malen.


Cu Samurai


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Januar 2004)

*aaaaahhhhhhh* ich fall vom Stuhl!


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Januar 2004)

*mythosauffang*  

Ronin, probiere mal den ... "Pinsel" aus ...


----------

